
Ask HN: Do you think we will ever see VS on linux? - kiloreux
Following the recent development of events at MSFT, am I too dreamy to want VS on linux ?
======
nowprovision
Too early to say, but unlikely in my opinion. I expect VS code to continue to
gain features and language support, one day we might even see a R# plugins for
it but I don't expect it to bring Windows heavy features like WPF/xaml and
Winforms across. Apparently C# and F# story on VS code is already pretty solid
for server side apps

------
PhilWright
Visual Studio is written in C++ and C# and expects the Win32 API. Moving that
to Linux would be a massive, many year project even for Microsoft. Will never
happen. Instead something new like Visual Studio Code that is cross platform
is more likely to continue development.

